# Advice please for route through France and Spain to Portugal



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

We intend going in November, which would be our very first trip to the Continent and do not like wild camping. Therefore are hoping for a route that includes campistes with no more than 4/5 hours driving in between. We have got the ACSI book, but it appears that the vast majority of their sites are closed in the winter. We have heard varying reports of the aires in France, being noisy with lorries and do not like the idea of being on an aire on our own.

We thought the best way to get to Calais (Calais is just a suggestion, there may be better ports to head for?) would be via The Tunnel, but never having driven on the Contintent before we are very unsure of what is best way to go. 

Is there advice for us from the well-seasoned travellers who most probably know these routes like the back of their hand?

Many thanks,

John


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Hi John
We Left the UK for Portugal in Feb this year there is a few sites open on route but not many we used aires in France and a few sites in Spain we did not use toll roads.

You wont have any problems finding good aires to stay at in France but alot have the water etc turned off in the winter.


You are welcome to check our blog it may give you a few ideas of what to expect.

see link below for blog


Paul & Lynne


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John, we did that trip last year, although we had longer and set off earlier. Had however been in France and Spain in the January/February. 

We intended to do Callais to Biarritz area, cross the border through centre of Spain to Portugal. 
What we actually did was travel down France along the Costas up to Seville and on to Portugal. 
We used roughly 50/50 Aires campsites in France, only found one where I felt a bit uncomfortable so we moved on to the next one. 
Used ACSI sites in Spain and ACSI and a couple of independent ones in Portugal. 

Check campsites own prices before using the ACSI we encountered one where it was cheaper NOT using the card. 
So long as you are not 1st off the Ferry driving on the right is fine. Just hope person in front knows which side to drive and follow. 

Don't make too many plans. follow the sun, recommendations from others you meet an interesting road sign even. Relax and enjoy. 
Do feel though, unless you are sharing the driving or often drive long distances, that 4-5 hours between stops might be a bit much, you may also miss some wonderful places 
Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*route*

Hi

If you look at the Camping and Caravanning Club website, then head to the travel section, they have some overnight suggestions that are open all year round - these are used by their members heading for overseas winter rallies and long stays etc. I would probably use the suggestion but book direct, or even not book at all, just turn up.

Camping Hortus for example is one just south of Paris at Sully sur Loire.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

John...I think you're mixing aires de camping cars and aires de service. The latter are motorway service areas, usually have lorries parked, and are noisy and not recommended for MH overnights. The former are in or on the outskirts of towns and villages, intended for MHs only and we have never met a lorry parked at one of them.

If you use Google Street View to show you the exit to the tunnel or ferry port onto the motorway at Calais then you'll be able to go over it in your mind and work out which way to turn before you actually do it on the ground. We find GSV a very useful " flight simulator".

The Caravan Club have a ( free?) winter holiday brochure which lists overnight campsites that are open on the way down to Spain. It might even be downloadable from their website.

You'll be amazed how easy it is to get away from Calais - not like our own dear Dover !

G


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

If you use the Rouen/Evreux/Dreux/Chartres route around Paris, there is a site near Chartres (www.campinglesilotsdestval.com) that has been recommended by some of those who have been here, then around 3 or 4 hours down the A20 (which is free) you can stop off at Parc Verger (details on MHF Campsite listing, discount for members) near Limoges. Further south there is a site near Narbonne that is open all year run by a Dutch couple, and then you are ready to cross the border into Spain. All three sites are in the Caravan Club Europe handbook, and open all year. Easy stages, and super scenery!

Hope this helps

Di


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Having done this for a number of years the only thing we really have in our mind is the destination, and this being the case where we stop on the way down to Spain or Portugal does not really come into the equation.

To have to tie yourself down to specific locations and specific mileages to get to the said location would detract from the experience rather than add to it.

Just go with the flow there are hundreds of Aires where you can stop in for a nights kip (cue all the silly buggers that say you will be murdered in your bed) ..

At that time of the year they do not have noisy lorries revving their engines and usually their will be one or two motor homes who have pulled in or not as the case may be, Sandra and me have used these on the way down without any problems as and when needed without the slightest hint of a problem..

I tend to drive two tank fulls of fuel and pull up when I fill the third fill as near as possible to a full tank for the next day, so I obviously drive longer hours than you feel you want to do..


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We did France last year in October / November. ACSI sites were few and far between. Only 24 open for the whole of France in Novemeber. Check the ACSI book to confirm. Many are run down at that time of the year. We came home early for that reason. 

We used 'aires' in October and that was OK, but in November it was too cold without heating, and we use mains for our oil fired heater.

We did not have any other camping books. Just the aires and ACSI. We met other people who had stayed at other sites, but they said that many were in a poor state over the winter period.

Travelling down the West coast will soon bring you to warmer climes and better sites in Spain and Portugal.

Having said that, the holiday was fabulous.

Have a good time


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We have done this a few times and tend to cross over the border south of Biarritz simply because there are long stretches of French non-toll dual carriageways/motorways.
We usually tend to drive for about 3 to 4 hours but we rarely use campsites, although we don't mind paying for aires.

In Feb we drove 4 hours from Calais to the aire at BROGLIE which was laid out with large marked hardstanding pitches in lawned ground just beside a river. It was locked at night and cost about 8euro I think.The small village has a few shops/bar. Vert quiet.

There's another nice little aire just south of Le Mans in La Suze sur Sarthe, which is beside the river with some free electricity. Again there is a small charge, and although this one is not locked you should feel safe with a clutch of other motorhomes around in the part of the carpark sectioned off just for motorhomes. Again although in the village it is very quiet.

If you were to drive for a bit longer, we have also used the aires at Montreuil Bellay and Thouars in the Loire region, although these are both outside the medieval town walls and with fewer other motorhomes so you may not be as comfortable with the security.

Further south there's a nice little campsite at Gradignan on the southern outskirts of Bordeaux which is open all year. Depending on how much time you want to spend driving, there's another possible alternative at Blaye. This is an estuary town on the Garonne where motorhomes tend to park and wild camp in the shadow of the castle. Rght in the town centre, but not noisy. When we have stayed here, there have been about a dozen motorhomes parked together, and because of the type of area we have felt completely safe.

After spending a few nights in France driving down, we ALWAYS make the effort to stop at the aire in San Sebastian which costs about 3 euro in winter I think. Although you are in the town, the motorhome park is surrounded on 3 sides by cliffs so it's quiet. there are bars nearby with superb tapas, and we have usually been at least 8 vans.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

When you say France, Spain & Portugal is your intention to get to Portugal ASAP ?? If so the Northern crossing is best via Bordeaux and Bayonne. OR are you thinking of entering Spain by the south of France at Perpignan and following the coast down ??
If you clarify this it may help with further suggestions.
November will be cold and as you say most campsites closed also the dark nights will cut down your driving time. BUT with a little help from you MHF friends dont panic...  
Also dont be frightened by aires horror stories, you need to visit France and see the "proper" aires that we all use compared to motorway type aires. Then you will know what we are all on about..


----------



## Bessacarr newbie (Aug 31, 2015)

*Newbe planning trip to the Algrave*

how long will the trip take ,best place to stop on route only have two weeks 😀


----------

